# New member, new sailor UK!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello everyone

Just wanted to say hi from sunny Portsmouth, UK. Only recently learned to sail in February this year and am currently trying to get as much sailing experience under my belt as possible. I have approx 900 miles behind me and this is definitely turning out to be a compulsive hobby! 

I'm booked to sail for a week in Portugal in December when I hope to do my RYA Day Skipper and up until that time am getting out on the water as much as I can. I love it!  

I've recently been offered my friend's second boat, a Newbridge Navigator for £1000, all she needs is a good clean and repairs to the switch panel so am hoping to hone my skills on her. She is called 'Drifter', hence my user name.

Always glad of any advice and help so will probably be bombarding you all with lots and lots of questions from now on! 

Happy Sailing  Jill


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Aboard*

Completely rewired my boat -- both AC and DC -- last year (among other projects).

There's a wealth of experience on this board and all willing to answer any questions you might ask


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey drifter - welcome to SN. You'll like it here. It's almost as addicting as the sailing.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard...you are off to a jack rabbit start ..Good on ya!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Many thanks for the warm welcome. I cannot help noticing the predominance of USA sailors on here - are there many from the UK? Tis not a problem, I'm sure the love of sailing is the same the world over and it's good to dream of sailing even further afield as my experience grows!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

DJ - there's really a very good international representation here. And I know a few very cool Brits have been through now and again. I'm not sure of the current retinue - so your job is to hit the pubs and conscript a few. We got yer back!


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi DrifterJill,

I have only just joined this forum, like a few minutes ago! I think I'm supposed to start an introductory thread about myself which I will in a moment.

I'm from the UK two and my boat is based in Fareham creek in Portsmouth harbour.

My very first impression of the forum is, like yours, that there are a lot of American sailors on it. I'm looking forward to communicating with the American sailors on this forum it will be like a breath of fresh air


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Plenty of Canadians too!!  and at least we spell things the same as you! 

Welcome to Sailnet, Jill!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all and hello especially to John the Bowman who it appears lives only a few miles away from me (I'm in Gosport, John). :laugher 

I think it's great to get to know the world wide sailing community - we all share the same passion after all!

Have just agreed to go on a three day sail across the Channel next week so looking forward to a new challenge and more miles in my log!

Seems there's no stopping me now!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome DrifterJill,

Yes, there are a lot of 'mericans here but a large member base ensures that there are fellow Brits, Scots and even some Irish. The Welsh will no doubt have their own website somewhere.

I saw a few Newbridge Navigators on the web which says it is a 'bilge keel' model. A friend of mine in old Blighty had a Westerly Centaur or such boat which had the same 'dual keel' or 'bilge keel' arrangement so that it could sit upright when the tide recedes its usual 15+ feet instead of on its ear. It would seem that you got a pretty good deal for 1000 pounds, UK, as several were listed for over 2K.
My friend took his Westerly to France, across the channel and they nicknamed their boat the 'Spewins' as they hit some rough sea state (waves). They had fun though and regretted selling her in the end. I guess it had some of the dreaded 'blistering' on the hull.

The only other sailing forum I know of that has a more 'International' feel is the one with the initials of CF or cruisersforum. On the other hand, sailnet can benefit from your presence so please stick around. You already met a fellow Portsmouth sailor right here.

Again, welcome.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Many thanks CalebD for your kind reply. I will indeed stick around. After all, I can chat with UK people on daily basis but how often do i get the chance to speak to others from our small planet?

The Navigator is not quite mine yet. The owner appears to want to pass her over slowly (reluctantly) which is understandable for a first boat I guess.

Hopin I don't get seasick on the channel crossing but will pack my Stugeron just in case. Only been mildy seas sick once around the infamous Portland Bill so not bad in 900 miles in very changeable UK waters methinks.

Anyways, thaks once again for the welcome. The only problem I can anticipate me having is the time difference. It's the wee small hours of 3am here in the UK and I really should be sleeping! Over and out for now... zzzzzz


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

There's even the odd (some say very odd indeed) Australian but the powers that be are trying to hush that up.....


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi DrifterJill,

Moderators? I did post a reply to DrifterJill earlier on this thread but it and something Jill wrote seem to have disappeared? Perhaps I posted it in the wrong place? Please tell me if that is the case? 

Moderators could you also tell me if there is a time limit on the time it takes to write a post? I've tried to post reply's on a number of threads here and the site does not seem to allow me. It says I'm not logged in but above in blue it tells me that I am logged in so I'm rather confused.

Also I apologize to moderators and DrifterJill if I'm asking these questions for moderators in the wrong place! 

Thanx

John


----------



## Johnthebowman (Oct 18, 2009)

Moderators; I now have found the disappearing posts. Jill had replied to me on both her introductory thread and mine ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh do keep up John...  

Packing and preparing for my very first Channel crossing today so am just hoping the weather and waves smile down on me! Anyone got any tips? Even if it's just what wine/cheese to buy in France...? :laugher 

(Have packed the Stugeron. Just in case... )


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

DrifterJill said:


> Oh do keep up John...
> 
> Packing and preparing for my very first Channel crossing today so am just hoping the weather and waves smile down on me! Anyone got any tips? Even if it's just what wine/cheese to buy in France...? :laugher
> 
> (Have packed the Stugeron. Just in case... )


Dress in layers. It will probably be colder than you expect.

Try to stay dry.

No skinny dipping enroute, please.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Johnthebowman said:


> Moderators; I now have found the disappearing posts. Jill had replied to me on both her introductory thread and mine ...


Yes, it's very complicated, isn't it?   

Welcome aboard.


----------

